# Love? Or Pigeon Pecking Order?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok I need some help interpreting my pigeon's behavior. I don't think he sees me as a threat, because he isn't afraid of flying to me, eating out of my hand, perching on my arm to take a bird-bath, etc. But when anyone walks by his cage, he inflates his neck, makes cooing sounds, and dances in a circle. (crazy bird!) If you move your hand towards him, he charges at it and pecks it like crazy! (Even if he's outside the cage) What's going on here?
I volunteered at a wild bird rehabillitation center and another pigeon owning volunteer said it was normal behavior for pigeons to peck their mates. So, now I'm wondering how the ritual/behavior of pigeon courtship usually work? I'd like to know more about pigeon culture, because we're having some misunderstandings


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a good start:


http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/HowTo/ubs_PIW_SP_CourtshipEN.html


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Here is a good start:
> 
> 
> http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/HowTo/ubs_PIW_SP_CourtshipEN.html


Very interesting! 
Karla


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm..It doesn't mention the pecking. I don't understandwhy he's pecking me. ...Could it be a territorial thing?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Could be a territorial thing as you said, too! 
Miracle comes to my shoulder,eats in my hands BUT if I try to pet him , he will fly away or pecking me.  
I still don't know why he is like ,but I know he likes us  
Karla


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds like you have a well adjusted, happy pigeon who is just trying to let you know he loves you and that he is THE BOSS.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Sounds like you have a well adjusted, happy pigeon who is just trying to let you know he loves you and that he is THE BOSS.



Yep, that's exactly what it is. Have plenty of those.

Reti


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Reti said:


> Yep, that's exactly what it is. Have plenty of those.
> 
> Reti


OMG...Can I peck him back?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Most pigeon males will grab the female and kind of "direct" her where he wants her to go (this is also known as the "Me Tarzan, You Jane" method.  )Here's what I always suggest to people with pet pigeons, male or female (and it works every time for me!). When your bird is in his cage, reach in and let him grab your hand for a moment, then put your hand on his back. He will most likely kind of "hunker" down and then you pat him several times and this usually makes them very happy. They seem to think they've mated at that point, so be prepared for roses and Hallmark cards, because now you're a pigeon wife.  Pigeon wife's can be women or men humans, and vice versa with pigeon husbands. The hunkering down position is what females do when they're ready to mate with a male pigeon, but most male pet pigeons don't seem to understand this, so they will take the female position and a few good pats on the back, and be satisfied.  There will still be nipping and "rounding up", as these are typical pigeon behaviors (some females do this as well when they're pets). You will get used to it, I'm sure, though it can be a pain at first (literally). And most pigeons are territorial of their cages, though it sounds like he's just trying to get you to join him. So climb on in.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I'm so glad you brought this up. Cielo does this too. Cooing and cooing and strutting around in circles and fanning his tail out. He'll even do this in front of the rat cage! LOL But he lets me pet him and scratch his head. I was wondering about the pecking, although I was thinking it's a territory thing. AKA "Possessive of Poops," as when I was cleaning his box top while he was on it!

I'd just like to know when he'll be satisfied? As he is in my bathroom, when I go into it in the middle of the night, even without turning on a light, he starts up cooing, cooing, cooing. It's kind of funny, but I don't want him to wake anyone else up.

Rach


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry, Rach, but I don't think you will be able to stop the cooing. Squeaks does the same thing. 

His home is next to my bed and sometimes when I roll over or otherwise move, I hear him cooing away UNLESS he is in daddy mode and sitting on his egg. Then he makes NO noise at all until he's back in MATE mode and I'm the mate!    

Oh yes, and he does TWO kinds of "beaking" with me. One is the "nibble" - like little kisses, done rapidly. They tickle. Says "I love you."

The OTHER is the BITE and I mean grip and hold - hard! Hurts! Especially when he grabs a "soft" spot like the inside of my arm! He does this only when he thinks I'm "invading" his territory and I didn't ask permission OR when he's being ornery and doesn't want to go "home." ALL is not love and roses with Mr. Squeaks sometimes!!  

Oh yes, ONE other beaking is "attack the enemy!" The enemy is my bare foot and I'm forced to become "shod!" This falls under "BITE!"

Hope this helps...


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

As silly as this sounds, if one or both of my babies are male, I'll be looking forward to this, mostly just because they're my babies. xP Speaking of pigeon behavior...Is there anyway for my pigeons to think of ME as their mates, but, er, not be attached to each other and ignore me? I just love them too much to be ignored like that. Do I have to give one up?


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Comet has started doing this as well. 

Cooing and walking in circles and "driving" me. 

Is there any way to stop this?

Regards
Peter


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, I'm jealous of Mr. Squeaks! Target never gives me kissies, only pecks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dovegirl said:


> Comet has started doing this as well.
> 
> Cooing and walking in circles and "driving" me.
> 
> ...



Once little Candy grows up his focus will be spent on her and things will definitely change. Enjoy it, once the attention shifts you will miss it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vasp said:


> As silly as this sounds, if one or both of my babies are male, I'll be looking forward to this, mostly just because they're my babies. xP Speaking of pigeon behavior...Is there anyway for my pigeons to think of ME as their mates, but, er, not be attached to each other and ignore me? I just love them too much to be ignored like that. Do I have to give one up?



Hi Vasp,

My little handraised girl and boy, are still attentive to me as I hand raised them. However, they have bonded with each other, so they are like mates, and their focus is not on me anymore. This is the best scenario though, with handraised nestlings.

However, if you have two males they may continue to be closely bonded to you, but may fight with each other as they mature and become territorial, and need seperate cages at night.

If you have two hens, not likely, they may both bond to you/ or each other and either ignore you, or love you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Prizm said:


> Oh, I'm jealous of Mr. Squeaks! Target never gives me kissies, only pecks!



LOL! Well, maybe Target will "nibble"...someday. 

Do bear in mind that Squeaks is my only pigeon, has been with me since he was 30-35 days old with a badly injured wing. BELIEVE ME, for a looooong time all I got for MY attempts to be friendly was a supposedly human hating bird! People told me that pigeons made great pets, but I sure was questioning their sanity because Squeaks seemed to HATE me!

Lo and behold, after his wing healed, he became a different bird! I became his mate and his whole behavior toward me changed! THAT'S when the nibbles came in.

Of course, as mentioned, he DOES have his "beaking hard" moments, but that's a male for ya...


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey, I just saw a really funny pigeon video of pigeons fighting coreographed <sp?> to Rocky music. There's a pet dove watching the show. http://youtube.com/watch?v=-5fq1nk3F2U Heehee, check it out!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jayme, who created that video, is a member here .. doesn't post often but has done some wonderful videos.

Terry


----------

